# XBOX 360 Error.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys and girls,
My Nephew's 360 is coming up with an code on it of 
PV:2.0.7363.0cv:2.0.7371.0.

Now the XBOX is brand new and it was only used for 3-4 days. He got a new game from Tesco's (Cant remember the name of it) and as soon as he stuck the disc in, the screen went balck and this code came up. He phoned me and i told him to take the disc back to the shop as it looks as though it may have screwed his console up. But, being a wild little so and so, he snapped the disc up!!!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:

I have been onto XBOX support and typed in the code, but it comes up with nothing.

Anybody have any ideas where to go from here as i have a heart broken Nephew who is choking to get playing again!

TIA,
Scotty.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Take the console back to the shop and request it's changed for a working model if it's that new. As for the disk, suck up the cost or deduct it from his pocket money.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Straight back to the shop, thats what we have warranties for.

Regarding snapping the disk, i think a clip around the ear and something to calm him down is in order


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Or, replace it, then play it in front of him and don't let him use it to teach him a lesson for being spoilt


----------

